# Hello from Maryland!!



## MeliBoss (May 17, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
My names Melisa and I've kinda been lurking around for a few weeks. I live in Anne Arundel Country MD (somewhere right in between Baltimore and DC).
I work an over night shift and this site started off as something to do while at work and suddenly make up is at the top of my shopping list...LOL. I've learned so much just looking around and I've already done my fair share of shopping...Including two Cherry Culture Hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I love MAC but am on a budget and I think NYX will be my fix for now.

Just thought I'd introduce myself. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## benzito_714 (May 17, 2008)

hope this site is as addictive for you as it is for me


----------



## coachkitten (May 17, 2008)

Hi Melisa and welcome to Specktra!  Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## JollieJanice (May 17, 2008)

Hey melissa nice to meet you. I know you'll love it here, I do, lol


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 17, 2008)




----------



## elongreach (May 17, 2008)

Welcome fellow Marylander!


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## carlagsuperstar (May 18, 2008)

I loove NYX too! There's so much choice (like MAC!)


----------



## msmack (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 28, 2008)

*Hi,*

*Welcome. *
*BTW, I am from Maryland too.*


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 29, 2008)

We Are So Glad To Have You !~


----------



## TheProphetess (May 29, 2008)

Welcome (I'm new as well here^^) enjoy the forum!


----------



## couturesista (May 29, 2008)

Hello! MD loves SPEKTRA!


----------



## xJUDYx (May 29, 2008)

welcome welcome to specktra!!


----------

